

What I wish Tim Berners-Lee understood about DRM - rvkennedy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2013/mar/12/tim-berners-lee-drm-cory-doctorow

======
api
If DRM is added to HTML5, then those portions of HTML5 will become like the
legacy cruft in HTML 1.0, etc., and won't be used universally. Open
alternatives will be designed and will become de-facto standards. More IF's
will be required in your web UI code.

~~~
rvkennedy
Tim's key quote:

 _"If we don't put the hooks for the use of DRM in… people will just go back
to using Flash."_

\- this underestimates the momentum at play, and the fact that developers have
already found ways to monetize HTML-based content. Flash is never coming back.

